

Filepicker.io Launches new Mobile Web experience - brettcvz
https://www.filepicker.io/products/mobile_web/

======
brettcvz
Note: known issue on Chrome iOS due to issues with cross-window communication
inside WebKitView, <http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=136610>

------
whalesalad
A QR code and a bit.ly url are super inconvenient. Scratch that, a pain in the
ass.

While it's more characters, something like filepicker.io/mobile is way easier
to remember and enter in on my device.

------
MIT_Hacker
Just poking around with the Android library, this is a huge step up from where
the library was when I used the beta over the summer.

The native camera integration is a LOT cleaner now.

